# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Ikan koi tidak mau makan dan berenang dipermukaan!

## hansjhe

Permisi suhu suhuuu, saya mau tanya, jdi koi saya ini berukuran 10cm dan saya beli 3bulan yang lalu. Sudah 1bulan lebih dia tidak mau makan dan hanya ada di pojokan berenang lemas dibawah pancuran air kecil, seperti nunggui oksigen. Tapi herannya, hanya ikan itu aja yang seperti itu. Ikan yg lain berenang dan aktif makan. Uk yg palig besar di kolam itu 25cm, sisanya under smw. Dan yg 10cm ini memang paling kecil. Skrng badan sudah kurus, warna aga pudar.. saya pindahin takut mmatiii... mohon bantuannya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hansjhe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

